# Omega Cal 30 T2 Pc



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been doing some research and saw this Omega cal 30 T2 PC. I think it's from 40's. I found a very similar watch in omega's web site (link: http://www.omegawatc...atches-database). According to the pinned topic in the vintage watches forum this watch is from late 40's (the number on the mov is 11193758). The watch is gold plated but it's in very bad condition.

But I'm a watch rookie. I'm reading a lot about watches in the past weeks but I dont feel confident to valuate a watch. What do you guys think? The asking price is around 100 pounds. Does it worth it? (That would be my third watch  . I have a tissot prs200 for day use and recently bought a poljot cal 2616.2H that I'm going to destroy service next week)

Here are the pics.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Â£100 would be cheap


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the response PilotWatchLover! I'm almost buying this watch! But it doesnt has the original back of the watch case and the crown. But the rest of the watch is original?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

The regulator seems to be to far over, is the watch keeping good time or is it in need of a service?

If genuine (looks Ok to me so )Â£100 is good price .

Has it had redial at some time?

Hope this is of some help


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you very much chocko! I'll ask the seller if it had redial and if its keeping good time. The seller told me the watch its original and its "working as it should". Did you notice that one screw (next to the id number) is broken? Is that a problem in you opinion?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I think you will find that is not a broken screw but a top centre pivot in a top centre hole so not a problem

Please note I am no expert


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It needs a service if the regulator is that far over without a doubt. The dial looks ok but a bit too good to be original.

If I could get it or Â£100 I would snap their hands off


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Same here. A guy I know worked for Omega for 15 years and reckons the 30mm calibres were some of their finest.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Â£100 for a complete working omega is very reasonable


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

worth the money, but its had a redial at some point imo, hands have also been rplaced/refinsihed , it also looks more like a chrome plated brass case.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

pugster said:


> worth the money, but its had a redial at some point imo, hands have also been rplaced/refinsihed , it also looks more like a chrome plated brass case.


Agree with all that , looking at the wear to the case its chrome/nickel plated brass and definately not gold plated the serial no dates it to 1947 , no doubt about it being a redial , but its worth the money as long as you don't mind all the above mentioned


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't have a problem with non original case backs and crowns

But that's just me


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the help! Im learning a lot whit you guys. Im waiting the seller of the first watch to answer my questions. Im almost buying the watch!

But I discovered this watch and dont know what to do now :lol: . But Im liking this "quest"!

The seller accepts return and told me the watch has the original movt. but he doesnt know how to open it so he cant take any pictures. He told me it has been serviced very recently. The asking price is 140 pounds.

Here are some pics:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

That sounds reasonable too


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very resonable especially if it has been serviced that alone is worth a sizeable chunk of the asking price , you won't go far wrong at that imo


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

I sold a superb 9ct T2 in a very large 37mm case from the 1940's a little while ago. They are very fine watches, and the movements are strong, easily serviced, and very robust.

I tend to steer away from plated cases full stop, as they just don't do well on the whole. I would say the prices mentioned above are fair, but not total bargains given the cases. You could get them replated, but I would advise against this.

Just by them if you like them enough.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Why you would advise me against replating them?


----------

